# ICT Business Analyst - 189 (65 Points) & 190 (70 Points)



## sureshmurali (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello All,

I had submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 as of 21st Oct 2017 with 189 (65 Points) and 190 (70 Points). What are the chances of getting an invite?

EOI Submission Date: 21st Oct 2017
PTE Score: L: 78, R: 76, S:90, W:80
Total of 65 Points for 189 subclass
Total of 65+5 points for 190
Applied for ICT Business Analyst

Please suggest if it will be difficult to get a 189 invite with 65 points

Regards,
Suresh M


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

189 for 2611 codes (BA and SA) have a backlog of about 4 months now. The last person to get an invite on 189 was from September 2017. Also it was observed that NSW typically is looking for 20 points english score. (I see that you come under 10 points for that).

So either wait for a state to invite you or give another shot at english exam improvement.


----------



## atulbilla31 (Apr 1, 2017)

*ICT Business Analyst @ 65 points*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI at 65 points under 189 in July 2017 with 65 Points. I am waiting till now. Are there any chance that I will get my invite or should I check under 190 Visa subclass. please suggest.Thanks in advance.


----------

